# Excellent Water-Based Lacquer



## live4ever

Great review Gerry. I'll echo your comments about EM6000 and also add that EM2000/EM8000 (WB varnish) are excellent products as well. After using EM2000 on kitchen cabinets which after almost two years look as new, I have used Target almost exclusively for spraying because the stuff has been easy to use, easy to clean, and looks fantastic.


----------



## Bertha

This is a very helpful review and I'll be noting it. I dread the cleanup side of finishing, which is why I dread finishing. I'm anxious to learn about any quality aqueous products (which seem to be increasing in quality). I'm taking by your rating that you saw no whitening or opacification. Thanks again!


----------



## TheDane

Al-No problems, whatsoever. It went on a little milky, then flattened and dried perfectly clear.

The instructor for this class had never used water-based lacquer before, so he was real interested in how it went. He was impressed, and this guy (with 30+ years as a professional woodworker) ain't that easy to impress

-Gerry


----------



## 747DRVR

Is it crystal clear like WB poly or does it add a little amber like solvent lacquer?


----------



## mrtoasty

Gerry,

Thanks for the update. Not sure what kind of sprayer you used at the class, but with the earlex 5000 Target recommends a 5% reduction. I also make sure the product temperature is at least 75 degrees. Just drop the container you mixed in in a hot water bath and monitor. It is great stuff!! Take a look at the night stand project in my projects, they were done with em6000.

I only sand after the 4th coat and then do the rub out after another 4. The amazing thing is you can do the rub out with a ROS, it sure makes it a lot easier.

Les


----------



## TheDane

747DRVR-Crystal clear … I don't see any amber.

Les-The gun I was using was not an Earlex … don't know for sure whose it was.

-Gerry


----------



## stevenhsieh

The company claims it can burn into the previous coat like lacquer. Do you see that true?


----------



## TheDane

Steven H-Couldn't say.

-Gerry


----------



## pintodeluxe

Nice review. I have only used standard pre-cat lacquer, and it actually has a very long shelf life. I have used it months later and it works and wears just like new. Maybe some brands are different?


----------



## bigike

great review, I might give this stuff a shot. I just got some new spray guns myself binks 2001-model#7 and this stuff sounds like it's right up my alley.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Good to hear about more and more excellent wb finishes. I have been on to the urethanes for years with very good results (both floors and wood work). it has been awhile since I had a Rexthane headache !

We also have the Earlex Hv5000 Spray Station Pro, but have not used it with wb materials yet. Also good to know that was part of your success.

Thanks for the review !


----------



## TheDane

pintodeluxe-I think it depends on the product and when the catalyst is added. One local finish supply sells a two-part product where you add catalyst when you use it. The shelf life on their product is much longer.

747DRVR-The hall table I used this product on is the last of 9 pieces I built (the others are a Morris Chair, ottoman, 3 end tables, a coffee table, entertainment center, and a display shelf) for our living room. They were all built with the same species, and stained with the same Watco Danish Oil. The other pieces were all top-coated with wipe-on poly. Last night, I did a white-light comparison, and the there is a slight detectable difference in that the other pieces have a little bit of an amber cast, while the piece with the EMTECH WB lacquer was truer to the original appearance of wood after staining.

-Gerry


----------



## Domer

Can you hand apply this stuff? I do not have a sprayer

Domer


----------



## 308Gap

There is a ) at the end that prevents the link from working.


----------



## TheDane

Domer-Couldn't say … haven't tried brushing or wiping it.

-Gerry


----------



## mrtoasty

Also check out the target web site, it might answer some questions for you.

http://targetcoatings.com/


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review, Gerry. I have been meaning to try a water based lacquer since I am working on a spray booth. This looks like a product that I could use. The biggest concern I have had with precat lacquers is the pot life. At 3 months, as you said, I would be tossing most of it since I do not crank out projects fast enough to use the material.


----------



## IFHConstruction

Sherwin Williams sells a precat laq. and they state that the shelf life after they mix the catalyst in the store is 1 year. That said, I used some recentl with good results that was about a year and a half old.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the Review Gerry


----------



## 308Gap

Hows the durablity compare to other top coats….kitchen cabinet/ table top ??


----------



## TheDane

308Gap-Don't know yet … the table I built has only been in the house for about 6 weeks.

I assume it holds up well (a number of furniture manufacturers have gone to water-borne finishes), but I suppose time will tell.

-Gerry


----------



## 308Gap

I can send my kids over to test it ?


----------



## TheDane

Right after my wife's cats get done with it! They use it for a launching platform while they are playing chase, and so far, no scratches!

-Gerry


----------



## 308Gap

Hows the finish on the launch platform doing, after hours of reading I might try em6000 to learn hvlp.


----------



## TheDane

Looks terrific … it has only been on since March, so it is pretty early to tell how it hold up in the long run.

Cats jump up on it, and grocery bags, etc. get parked on it when we unload the car.

I think they key is to build up the finish (I shot 6 coats).

-Gerry


----------



## Bob123

Hi Gerry,

How does this product look compared with wiping varnish and shellac? Lacquer wasn't invented until after mission furniture went out of fashion. A common problem with modern finishes is they are much shinier than those used 100 years ago. Thanks.

Bob


----------



## TheDane

The table I shot with the EM6000 is part of l9-piece living room set (Morris chair, ottoman, sofa table, 3 end tables, a coffee table, an entertainment center, and craft display shelf).

All 9 pieces were prepped the same way (sanded to 220, stained with Danish Oil and cured for seven days). The other 8 pieces were all hand-wiped with several coats of Minwax semi-gloss oil-based polyurethane, buffing with steel wool between coats. The sofa table was shot with 6 coats of EM6000, and even though you are not supposed to use steel wool on water-based finishes, I did … just gave it a good cleaning with compressed air before re-coating.

In terms of shine, I can't see a difference. In terms of color, the other 8 pieces are a smidge warmer, and the piece coated with EM6000 appears to be just a tiny bit cooler, but I think I would see the same thing with a solvent-based lacquer.

-Gerry.


----------



## Bob123

I haven't heard about not using steel wool on water based finishes before, would bronze wool or synthetic wool pads be better? It's good to hear the wb finish adhered to the Danish oil. Thanks for the info.


----------



## TheDane

" ... bronze wool or synthetic wool pads …"

Don't know … never tried them. I just got into the habit of using steel wool and never had a problem!

-Gerry


----------



## 308Gap

Jerry as I understand it, it ships without a haz-mat shipping fee. If so it would be cheaper than enduro finish from woodcraft. Im really just after a water based finish thats fast drying and durable and em6000 has all properties I'm looking for. With my little 2 car garage I dont have room for a fire proof paint booth. I really appreciate the update. price, pot lfe, durability, no water heater going boom in my garage, wheres the down side here.


----------



## TheDane

308Gap-Exactly! So far as I can see, there are no downsides. I have about the same situation you do, and EM6000 is turning out to be a perfect solution for me.

-Gerry


----------



## TheDane

If anyone is concerned about using steel wool on water-based finishes, Charles Neil suggested Rhynosoft Pads for scuffing between coats.

I tried them, and really like them … see: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/2225

-Gerry


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gerry, this is a great review. I just ordered some em6500 tinted lacquer from them. I am hoping that I will not need to thin it. I have the earlex 5500. I will be spraying preprimed white wood trim work for an office and the preprimed doors. I'm hoping this will give me a good coverage in one coat that will be durable for the office setting.


----------

